# 2 new pieces of equipment



## scotty (Nov 29, 2007)

http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d199/slowpoke59ds/wine%20making/?action=view&amp;current=smallvacumpump.jpg


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 29, 2007)

Neat toys...What do they do....duh!!!


It's not Chrsitmas yet!!!!


----------



## Wade E (Nov 29, 2007)

1 is a pump which would be4 used for degassing and possibly racking. The other is a digital scale for weighing out ingredients.


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 29, 2007)

I had to get me a new vacuum pump also scotty:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...;_trksid=p3907.m32&amp;_trkparms=tab=Watching

For $26 plus shipping, Why spend all my time using a manual pump. For what I need, I see no reason to spend a ton of money, or get a bigger unit than what you have or what I just got.

What are you going to do about regulating the amount of suction? 

Rheostat? Line bleeder? Mine is only 1/10 HP so I could probably use a rheostat, I see you have a capacitor so you may not be able to do that, a line bleeder may be your only choice. A line bleeder (might not be the right terminology) is like that little thumb turn thing they use to let the pressure off of a blood pressure cuff.


----------



## scotty (Nov 29, 2007)

wade said:


> 1 is a pump which would be4 used for degassing and possibly racking. The other is a digital scale for weighing out ingredients.




I placed the buy it now on ebay at about 5 am and the package got here early this afternoon.
Turns out the pump guy lives 7 miles from me.He gave me his cell phone number. he has a regulator for me and is looking for a gauge.
I hope to set the pump up for de gassing. but i want to be able to experiment with diferent levels of vacume.
i have to chat a bit more with the vendor.


the scale is long overdue.
my gunpowder scale was a very tricky thing to zero in.


this one measures up to 200 grams


http://www.saveonscales.com/product_myweigh_ibalance_high_precision_series.html*Edited by: scotty *


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 29, 2007)

Sounds like you got a good deal Scotty, good for you.


----------



## scotty (Nov 29, 2007)

jobe05 said:


> Sounds like you got a good deal Scotty, good for you.






Thanks







I just looked at the scale billing. it was 116 dollars including shipping. Ive been messing with it. it has a tare feature which will help in measuring wine additives right into a beaker.




I really hope the pump idea works.
The folks on this site have been filling my head with all sorts of ideas. I hope some of them materialize.


This place has been great. 





Some of the people are even nice.



*Edited by: scotty *


----------



## grapeman (Nov 29, 2007)

Hey Scotty it looks like you bought the last scale. I looked at the link and the model you got and they say they are out of stock! You lucky dog! I hope it works great for you. Let us know how it works. I'm sure you will have fun with it with all the chemistry experiments you are always doing.


----------



## scotty (Nov 29, 2007)

appleman said:


> Hey Scotty it looks like you bought the last scale. I looked at the link and the model you got and they say they are out of stock! You lucky dog! I hope it works great for you. Let us know how it works. I'm sure you will have fun with it with all the chemistry experiments you are always doing.




The owner of the local winery set me straight about trying to make standard solutions needed for testing acid etc.
I ordered some .1 solution but will use the scale for making liquid campden tablets and such.


Yes i see they are out of stock. I did get lucky.





If you wanted a good laugh you should have seen me trying to assemble that wind breaker box. I thought it was a stand of some sort.


----------



## scotty (Nov 30, 2007)

jobe05 said:


> I had to get me a new vacuum pump also Scotty:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...;_trksid=p3907.m32&amp;_trkparms=tab=Watching
> 
> ...








I don't know how i missed your post Jobe.


A line bleeder is definitely a consideration


I want to install a Gage and a regulator. The vendor is 7 miles from my home and i will contact him today.


What should I use in the neck of the carboy to connect the vacuum line??????*Edited by: scotty *


----------



## Cracked Cork (Nov 30, 2007)

Do you have a trap to keep the wine from accidentally getting into the filter? Crackedcork


----------



## scotty (Nov 30, 2007)

Cracked Cork said:


> Do you have a trap to keep the wine from accidentally getting into the filter? Crackedcork




What filter--trap sounds like a must but i always de gass in an oversized carboy.. Usually 1 gallon or more from the neck. Still that sounds important. maybe thats whst a container in the suction line is for.


I appreciate all the input.


----------



## scotty (Nov 30, 2007)

I am thinking that for a cap, a modified oversized bund would get sucked into the carboy.


Maybe one of those things from a food saver would do the trick???????


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 1, 2007)

Looks like Santa started early in Florida!



Nice job, Scotty!


----------



## scotty (Dec 1, 2007)

PolishWineP said:


> Looks like Santa started early in Florida!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job, Scotty!




Thanks PWW
Im doing the santa thing early. We have been getting UPS deliverys quite often this week.
Rocky is going to pa for the holidays ( her daughters sent her a plane ticket))and i will be doing the biker thing for that week so we ordered things early.


----------



## Cracked Cork (Dec 1, 2007)

THere is an orange plastic cap with 2 ports on it, into one you slide your tubing, the other you close off. A trap is a must, it only takes one time to mess up your pump. Also an inline filter keeps vapors out too. Crackedcork


----------



## scotty (Dec 17, 2007)

Cracked Cork said:


> THere is an orange plastic cap with 2 ports on it, into one you slide your tubing, the other you close off. A trap is a must, it only takes one time to mess up your pump. Also an inline filter keeps vapors out too. Crackedcork




I think i will rig an intermidiate chamber something like the reciever dryer on some AC systems.


You say the filter is necessary too.
I guess it would be smart.


I have a couple of those orange caps but i didnt think one of those would be able to hold even a very small vacume


What do you think?????*Edited by: scotty *


----------



## Wade E (Dec 17, 2007)

I know some people on here that use the orange cap while dgassing their wine with the vacuvin.


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 17, 2007)

I have used the orange cap a few time while degassing and I liked it. It gives a since of insurance against anything bad happening since he cap usually gave way around 18 to 22 HG . Kinda better than having the glass give way...... although it probably won't at those pressures.


----------



## scotty (Dec 17, 2007)

jobe05 said:


> I have used the orange cap a few time while degassing and I liked it. It gives a since of insurance against anything bad happening since he cap usually gave way around 18 to 22 HG . Kinda better than having the glass give way...... although it probably won't at those pressures.




If the orange cap holds to that many inches then its all i actually want.
The vacum switch arrived today but im involved with three motorcycles that need some attention an the carpet is wet in the room next to one of the bath tubs.


Bssides i really want some in line protection for the pump and switch


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 17, 2007)

Don't completely rely on those numbers scotty. I use carboy handles, and with them the cap doesn't fit all the way on, so I have to hold them on with my hands. With my MityVac, I have a gauge and will "allow" it to cave in around those numbers. You can play with yours and come up with the same results. However I would guess, safely, that if you fit the cap on snuggly, then you could watch the top of the orange cap sink in, at that point, as memory serves me (poorly these days) you'd be in the 18HG range. I'll have to experiment for ya and take some pictures and post for you.


----------



## scotty (Jan 2, 2008)

Im still waiting for a couple of see through filter canisters to put in line in case i foam up too much. 


The vacum controll switch says it is set for 55 torr so i will have to try to adjust it. It is used and no real instructions. The website gives specs but no adjustment instructions. I'll have to take the cover off and use my imagination i guess.


&gt;
&gt;
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d199/slowpoke59ds/wine%20making/DSCF0554.jpg?t=1199293016*Edited by: scotty *


----------



## scotty (Jan 2, 2008)

jobe05 said:


> Don't completely rely on those numbers scotty. I use carboy handles, and with them the cap doesn't fit all the way on, so I have to hold them on with my hands. With my MityVac, I have a gauge and will "allow" it to cave in around those numbers. You can play with yours and come up with the same results. However I would guess, safely, that if you fit the cap on snuggly, then you could watch the top of the orange cap sink in, at that point, as memory serves me (poorly these days) you'd be in the 18HG range. I'll have to experiment for ya and take some pictures and post for you.


&lt;
&lt;
I remember what you said about the cap as a safety.
Ill try for ten to 15 inches first ans see what it takes to get the larger bubbles.
This will be all guess work.






How do you seal off the second inlet to the cap.


I am asuming you are using one of those orange caps with 2 inlets


----------



## PeterZ (Jan 3, 2008)

The orange carboy caps come with little caps for the two inlets.


----------



## scotty (Jan 3, 2008)

PeterZ said:


> The orange carboy caps come with little caps for the two inlets.




ill have to see if i still have them in my misc. supply box.


Thanks for the reminder pete


----------

